# Homemade kibble topper recipe



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

What a great way to use up a few cans of Chick Peas that are kicking around in my pantry. :idea: 

Thanx!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

This is a great idea. Do you find in expensive to make? How many servings do you get with each batch?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

sandooch said:


> This is a great idea. Do you find in expensive to make? How many servings do you get with each batch?


If this is going to be used just as a topper, it will probably stretch quite a ways... and you'll probably want to freeze some as suggested by the OP. 

Sometimes Lucybug gets tired of the same ol', same ol' so I put something extra yummy on top - diced cooked venison, a couple extra smelly sardines, some chopped up cooked chicken breast - whatever I have in the fridge or pantry that I'm not likely to eat before it gets old...

That's usually all it takes is a little "enticer" on top of her high-quality kibble and she'll settle in to eat!

If you're feeling ambitious and want to whip up a batch of this, your dogs would likely thank you - but sometimes I just like to open a can of sardines in water or olive oil and plop a couple in her bowl... very easy!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Sapphire-Light:* I don't happen to have a picky eater, but our friend's Boston Terrier, Zelda, is. They're coming to spend a few days with us and I was going to make up some Satin Balls for Zelda. I'm going to try to tempt her with your recipe, too. Thanks for sharing it!:eating:


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Countryboy said:


> What a great way to use up a few cans of Chick Peas that are kicking around in my pantry. :idea:
> 
> Thanx!


Thank you! the chicken pees sounds like a great idea 




sandooch said:


> This is a great idea. Do you find in expensive to make? How many servings do you get with each batch?





plumcrazy said:


> If this is going to be used just as a topper, it will probably stretch quite a ways... and you'll probably want to freeze some as suggested by the OP.
> 
> Sometimes Lucybug gets tired of the same ol', same ol' so I put something extra yummy on top - diced cooked venison, a couple extra smelly sardines, some chopped up cooked chicken breast - whatever I have in the fridge or pantry that I'm not likely to eat before it gets old...
> 
> ...


That's right Plum.

Sandooch this cheap to make, were I live I can get one pound of grass fed ground beef for $3 , I have a toy poodle so if I use 3 spoons (as topper) per meal of this one pound of this recipe can last for almost two weeks.

The pound of chicken liver is like $3-4 and since I only use a bit for each batch of the meat recipe, I can use it for making at least 8 batches of this recipe. :angel2:



Chagall's mom said:


> *Sapphire-Light:* I don't happen to have a picky eater, but our friend's Boston Terrier, Zelda, is. They're coming to spend a few days with us and I was going to make up some Satin Balls for Zelda. I'm going to try to tempt her with your recipe, too. Thanks for sharing it!:eating:


Thank you, I hope this can be helpful.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your recipe. Paul


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. You've convinced me. I will make this instead of buying the much more expensive canned foods that I have to add to Gigi's dry food in order to get her to eat it. I'll pick up the ingredients on my next shopping trip.


----------

